# direct deposit of refund with TurboTax



## jmartle (Oct 11, 2020)

at the very end when you have to put your bank account number and routing number to receive your refund, does TurboTax ask you to enter the 'name of the bank' or the 'name on the bank account'?

from what i remember, it said 'name of the bank'. i hope i didnt goof and misread it


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I thought it just asked for routing number and accounting number. Once you enter the routing number it automatically populates the name of the bank


----------

